# Which Multi-Tools do you prefer



## 357 (Feb 21, 2006)

I own Leatherman and Swiss Army Lockblade multi-tools, and both have their advantages. I like the Leatherman Charge pliers very much, but I like the thickness and simplicity of the Swiss Army Centurion model Lockblade. 


Which do you prefer of these makes?


What else is out there that is comparable? Is Gerber any good?


----------



## Santelmo (Feb 21, 2006)

Been happy with my SOG, the Powerlock model. 
- Solid construction 
- tools could be interchanged when worn
- the "Multiplier" design aids in one-hand opening and gripping power
- the lock is a lot simpler (functionally resembling a lock-back mechanism)


----------



## CLHC (Feb 21, 2006)

I like my Leatherman Charge XTi and Juice S2. Also the Swisstool Spirit.

The SOG series are an excellent multi-tool as Santelmo mentioned above. . .


----------



## parnass (Feb 21, 2006)

I like the original *Leatherman PST* because it is well built and weighs less than most of the newer models. I also like the older *Leatherman SuperTool* and the *SOG S60 PowerLock*.

The *PowerLock's* compound action pliers are the best, and I prefer the screwdriver blades and files in the Leatherman tools.

The *Leatherman Juice CS4* I bought recently is impressive, though it lacks a file and the pliers are smaller and thinner than the *PST*, *SuperTool*, etc.

In the small tool category, favorites include the *Leatherman Micra* and *Schrade Touch Chip*. I have a *SOG CrossGrip*, but the handles hurt my fingers so I haven't tried to use it much.

No report would be complete without mentioning the multitools I _dislike_, which include the original *Gerber Multitool* and the *Schrade Tough Tool*. When using the Gerber's pliers, the handles pinch the palm of my hand to the point of creating a blood blister once. The Philips screwdriver is too short and the flat blade screwdrivers were prone to slip outside the screw slots due to rounded corners.

The individual blades on the Schrade Tough Tool are too difficult to unfold and "clump together" with each other. The laminated needlenose pliers head is unimpressive.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Feb 21, 2006)

the knives on the leatherman tools are not bad, great pliers, and nice look(I own a charge ti),(comes with one handed opening) the gerber ones are poorly designed( I've heard that the pliers don't open nearly as wide as they should for real use and the knifes don't sharpen well(coarse grained steel/one handed opening pliers,ie the autopliers, have too much friction and need constant lubrication)


----------



## Coop (Feb 21, 2006)

I edc a Leatherman Charge Ti. 

I looked at a lot of multitools before buying this one, but this one was closest to what I wanted. It just feels rock solid, and can take my abuse  I must say that the bit driver on the Charge models is a great feature. Just too bad that you need the special Leatherman Flat bits which are ofcourse way more expensive than normal ones...


----------



## Malpaso (Feb 22, 2006)

I've had a full size Gerber for years. It has always been up to any job I've used it on.


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the various sized Gerber Multipliers, I have probably 4 or 5 now, including a First Edition hand biter, of various sizes in different kits and for daily carry. I have used them for everything up to and including rewiring part of my uncles cabin when we went up and all the other tools were forgotten, and it was a Sunday when the wiring fried.

I love the tool, and quite frankly, it is addictive to play with, like a little switchblade or an assited opening folder, you tend to play with opening constantly.


----------



## nightshade (Feb 22, 2006)

Retired my Spyderench. Been using combo of the discontinued LM Minitool and a Cybertool 41. I'm happy with'em.


----------



## drizzle (Feb 22, 2006)

I like small pocketable tools for EDC so I carry a Leatherman Micra. I only rarely miss the pliers and find the scissors to be very handy.


----------



## guyg (Feb 24, 2006)

I carry a Vic Champion Plus. And I keep a LM Wave handy. I use the Vic alot more, but the pliers are sure handy.


----------



## sadkomodo (Feb 25, 2006)

Had a SOG Paratool that I really liked but now I have several Leathermans.
The one I carry off duty is the Charge TI. The (old)Wave is on my duty belt.


----------



## Commander (Feb 25, 2006)

I EDC a Leatherman Charge Ti. The best IMO


----------



## Morelite (Feb 25, 2006)

Commander said:


> I EDC a Leatherman Charge Ti. The best IMO


 
Ditto


----------



## DUQ (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been using Gerber multi tools for about 10 years now. I never really liked the Leatherman PST.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Feb 25, 2006)

DUQ said:


> I've been using Gerber multi tools for about 10 years now. I never really liked the Leatherman PST.


PST is long gone, get a wave or a charge, you'll be surprised at how much they improved!


----------



## InFlux (Feb 25, 2006)

After years of carrying the SOG powerlock (love the one hand opening pliers) I switched to the Leatherman xTi.

I've been EDC'ing the xTi for about 6 months now, and it's a great tool. The only reason I switched is because of the exterior facing tools (I figured it was more important to have one handed access to a blade than the pliers. 

If SOG were to intergrate an exterior blade, I would switch back in a second.

One thing I don't like about the leatherman xTi is that the blade lock for the serrated blade failed while using the hook to open a cardboard box. It _almost _ cut me- badly. I don't trust/use that hook at all now. 

Isn't there some sort of rule about not having a blade facing you when you cut? :thinking:


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Feb 25, 2006)

InFlux said:


> After years of carrying the SOG powerlock (love the one hand opening pliers) I switched to the Leatherman xTi.
> 
> I've been EDC'ing the xTi for about 6 months now, and it's a great tool. The only reason I switched is because of the exterior facing tools (I figured it was more important to have one handed access to a blade than the pliers.
> 
> ...


How did you get the safety lock off while cutting? i've cut alot of things with my serrated knife upside down, never failed, yet, did you send it back to leatherman to be refurbished?(only have to pay for the shipping to get it there) It might have been defective, cause i've been abusing my charge ti alot (cutting wood, i know i shouldn't, but i find it easier to make kindling that way,lol)


----------



## Pydpiper (Mar 1, 2006)

I EDC a Gerber 400, I spend a fair amout of time on ladders and it's ability to open with a flick of the wrist with one hand is a pretty handy feature 30' in the air. I also love the fit of the phillips driver, it never seems to slip. The fit and finish are just fine, it works flawlessly for me every one of the 20+ times I use it each day. I used the sides to pound nails and have never had a problem with anything messing up, except the case, it looks like sheer hell.
Having said all of that, I am going to try a Surge Ti, I think I could really benifit from the ability to use multiple drivers, that, and it gets great reviews.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 1, 2006)

Went through the original Leatherman, the Gerber (broke it) a SOG and then bought a Leatherman Supertool back in 96. Used it faithfully until the day the Leatherman Charge Ti became available. Been using the Charge Ti since August 04 and fell in love with the thick titanium handles, interchangable bits (I have three trays of bits), the scissors, diamond coated file, the flip out 154CM alloy knife and the great pliers. 
Use it constantly at work and the bits have held up fine. For me, it works great, has held up to considerable abuse, the optional bit kits expand it's abilities and it is easy to use.


----------



## pathalogical (Mar 2, 2006)

I recently purchased a Gerber Suspension. I haven't put it to real tough use, but so far so good. It appeared that the Ledgend ($99 cdn) would've been to big for my hand but the Suspension fits me very comfy. It's my first multi-tool and $40 cdn fit my budget too. What I really like was that it has a full plain blade and full serrated blade, not half and half like most. I like the various designs of the Gerbers, some of the LM's look identical. The various options are quite 'beefy' i.e. the screwdrivers bits. You can put some 'ommph' into tightening something. I noticed on many multies that the options seem more like toothpics and barely occupy any space inside the handle when stored. I also have a Swiss Army Backpacker and both of these have an aggressive saw that will cut through small branches easily. At the same time I also bought a Gerber Ultralight LST knife (2" blade). I was hoping to put it on my car keyring, but it's to big for that purpose.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 2, 2006)

The original Leatherman Wave :rock:


----------



## Ready (Mar 3, 2006)

I have been very happy with the original Leatherman Wave, as well. My only complaint is when it is closed it rattles a bit. Now that I am back in "business casual" I can't wear it on my belt. I am looking at the Leatherman KF4 as a smaller tool to ride in my back pocket next to a wallet.

Ready


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 3, 2006)

I own a leatherman Crunch and a leatherman Juice S2....I have had some victorinox tools, but frankly I am really pleased with leatherman tools.

The crunch is the only tools with locking pliers and they are great !!!


----------



## parnass (Mar 3, 2006)

Frenchyled said:


> The crunch is the only tools with locking pliers and they are great !!!



Kershaw has produced a similar locking pliers multitool for a few years:

http://www.kershawknives.com/knivesTools/multiTool.htm


----------



## hayhauler (Mar 3, 2006)

I really like the original Leatherman Wave, I've been carrying one for several years. I've always carried it on my belt. Working in a school for the past year I carry it in my pocket. I work in a special ed class and my kids would be too interested in it if they saw it all the time.


----------



## Justice Inc. (Mar 3, 2006)

The Leatherman Super Tool lives on my duty belt. It is probably bigger and heavier than most and has more different blades than I would ever need but it has served me well. It is very handy and I would rather be with it than without it.


----------



## WhiteLight (Mar 4, 2006)

Leatherman4Life 

I switch back and forth on my EDC Leathermans.

Work: Surge/Charge Ti
Weekends: Juice Pro/Juice S2/ Kick

I may pick up a Core next to try out.

I have a little collection of Leathermans that I don't use too.

I also used Gerber for years until Leatherman come out with the first Wave.
I switch from Gerber to Leatherman then and never looked back at a Gerber again.


----------



## cbxer55 (Mar 4, 2006)

Charge TI. I have both a bare titanium and a black one. I carry the bare one in a sheath. I carry the balck one off work. I always wear black Levis off work wo the black one with black clip gets lost clipped to r/h rear pocket. Carry the bit kit in its pouch horizontally on my belt. 

I have a Gerber Legend, but do not use it anymore. The pliers do not open far enough, and the glace dulls quickly.

Keep an old black Leatherman Supertool in my truck, along with a Cold Steel Vaquero Grande.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Mar 4, 2006)

cbxer55 said:


> Charge TI. I have both a bare titanium and a black one. I carry the bare one in a sheath. I carry the balck one off work. I always wear black Levis off work wo the black one with black clip gets lost clipped to r/h rear pocket. Carry the bit kit in its pouch horizontally on my belt.
> 
> I have a Gerber Legend, but do not use it anymore. The pliers do not open far enough, and the glace dulls quickly.
> 
> ...


 there was a black charge ti? any pics? i've never actually seen one, and i only own a bare titanium charge ti, is it black oxide coating or powder coated?


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 4, 2006)

My EDC is the new Wave with a Dorcy 1 AAA (1st gen) and two extra AAA batteries in the side elastic pouches. Great multi-tool.

I'm looking at the black Charge XTi. I believe it has an oxide finish which may show scratches.


----------



## WoodsWalker (Mar 22, 2006)

I have several different multi-tools, and just recently purchased the new Leatherman Wave. It has become my favorite.


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 22, 2006)

I perfer the micra, its just so useful, its gotten a spot as my EDC.

For a big tool, I like the supertool200. I have the tool adaptor and it works great, so I dont see a reason to switch to a TI, being I dont EDC the supertool, weight is not an issue.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 23, 2006)

I just bought a gerber urban ledgend after looking at the leatherman juice s2. Imo there is no comparison. For $10 more than the Leatherman, the Gerber is a much more substantial tool.


----------



## KevinL (Mar 23, 2006)

I carry two sizes - "big" and "small".

Small is a true keyring EDC, big is a mission-specific tool carried when I know I'll need the bigger, beefier tools.

Small - started out with a cheap Micra knockoff. At first I wasn't sure whether it was a real Leatherman, until I bought my first real Micra with Leatherman badging. The difference in quality is amazing. Later upgraded to the Squirt P4 for my EDC.

Big - started with the old Wave (no bit drivers). I like the older scissors, which are bigger and beefier. The blade is easy to sharpen even for a twit like me who can't ever get it right. Recently took delivery of my Charge Ti a week ago and the differences are absolutely amazing. I think the Charge Ti and the new Wave are essentially identical except for the exotic-materials upgrade and the larger bitkit the Ti received. But compared to the old Wave, the upgrade is tremendous. Ergonomics are much better, tools seem more solid all round, all bits lock, can opener is tremendously sharp (I cut open a bottle cap trying to open it, with very little pressure!), and tools don't 'clump'. Little things like the larger wire cutter/stripper on the pliers, bigger and better placed thumbhole for the knife, things like these matter to me.

I still like my old Wave though, it will stick around, but I will be carrying the Charge Ti into the field when I need it.


----------



## zulu45 (Mar 27, 2006)

I own a Gerber, and it's really nice. I recently, though, saw at Wal-Mart, one for $15 by Winchester, so I figured, what the hey. That way, I don't have to worry about dinging up an expensive one. So far, it's only been used for mediocre tasks, of which it had no problem. It's gonna be part of my EDC, until it gives me a reason not to carry it. And the pressure of not messing up an expensive one will leave me open to more options of how to use it.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 19, 2006)

For EDC I've always carried and liked the Sog Powerlock. Just recently added the Spyderench. I know it's silly to carry two, but between them they've got about everything you might need. For the keychain multitools, I like the Sebertool M4.


----------



## tracker870 (Jun 20, 2006)

Original Leatherman Wave. EDC.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

Another original Leatherman Wave. Carried most of the time except when travelling for work as this is usually overseas and I don't trust myself to remember to pack it in my checked luggage


----------



## colubrid (Jun 20, 2006)

SOG Powertool is my favorite. I have two of them.


But for daily carry the Leatherman Juice Kf4 on my belt because of its smaller size. I carry it in a side mount velcro sheath.


----------



## cdf (Jun 20, 2006)

The Leatherman Charge Ti .

Chris


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jun 20, 2006)

EDC is a 1st-gen Leatherman Wave. Has served me well for 18 months or so.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 20, 2006)

I have the following:

Leatherman Charge XTi
Leatherman Juice S2
Leatherman Juice II KF4 Solar
Victorinox SwissTool Spirit Plus

I tend to use the Leatherman Charge XTi and Juice S2 often. Even though the SwissTool Spirit+ is finely built, it's relegated to just sitting on my lampstand in its case. :huh: :thinking:


----------



## Per Arne (Jul 16, 2006)

I have the;

Leatherman Surge
Leatherman Crunch
Leatherman SuperTool
Leatherman Micra
United Cutlery's Harley-Davidson 16 and 12 Function Motor Tool (SOG?)
- Leatherman has the best can opener...

On my new Surge, it is not mention "made in USA" as on the others, would this mean that it is no longer made in the USA?

Thanks!

PA


----------



## sniper (Jul 16, 2006)

357 said:


> I own Leatherman and Swiss Army Lockblade multi-tools, and both have their advantages.




I like my Leatherman. Don't know the name, the one with the crimper for detonators. A SF friend turned me on to it, but I don't see it in the catalog any more.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jul 16, 2006)

sniper said:


> I like my Leatherman. Don't know the name, the one with the crimper for detonators. A SF friend turned me on to it, but I don't see it in the catalog any more.


 
I think it's one of their retired PST's, the crimper model, here's the link : http://www.leatherman.com/images/dealer-extranet/high-res-photos/PSTBCC.tif


----------



## cdf (Jul 16, 2006)

For me it's the Leatherman Charge Ti , and a squirt (P4 I think ) . The only other that comes close is the Victorinox spirit , it looses out due to lack ao a one handable blades , and the 154CM available in the Charge Ti .

Chris


----------



## GhostReaction (Jul 16, 2006)

Thats it I m upgrading the old wave.
Leatherman ALL THE WAY :rock:


I ve owend several Gerber and SOG but once tried Leatherman, the quality got me hooked.



KevinL said:


> I carry two sizes - "big" and "small".
> 
> Small is a true keyring EDC, big is a mission-specific tool carried when I know I'll need the bigger, beefier tools.
> 
> ...


----------



## taro68 (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello, these are mine. I carry usually two of them in one single pouch on my bag.









Leatherman Surge and Victorinox Swisstool i think are the toughest multitools made.


----------



## skunked (Jul 23, 2006)

Well I haven't broken my Swiss tool yet, since I have broken a gerber, a leatherman, and a sog powerplier this is a strong endorsement.


----------



## kmc111 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm quite fond of Leatherman. My current EDC is a Charge XTi plus a Victorinox Swisscard Lite. At work, I carry a new Wave and a Squirt EL. I also have a Squirt P4, and an original Wave. IMO the best currently available multi-tool is the Charge Ti. I used to think the XTi was better until I started to miss having scissors. I would buy one if I didn't know that a new model is coming out (see below). Some would consider the differences between it and the new Wave to not be worth the cost (they have the same set of implements). My Swisscard does have scissors so I'll be OK for now. The Swisscard serves as a nice backup / complimentary tool. 

I can't wait for the Leatherman Charge TTi. It's going to be a combination of the Ti and XTi models, with an S30V clip-point knife (verified by Leatherman customer service). It will have the cutting hook and crmper from the XTi; and the same "inner" implements of the Ti - single large bit driver, small bit driver, can openener / bottle opener / wire stripper, 1/4" fixed-blade screwdriver, and scissors. It's coming out in January, along with the Charge AL and ALX - the replacements for the Ti and XTi, respectively. They will have aluminum instead of the titanium.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Jul 29, 2006)

Victorinox Swisstool X and Swisstool Spirit.

Swiss quality, all the tools lock open and no "clumping".


----------



## cobra-ak (Jul 29, 2006)

EDC Gerber Diesel


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 29, 2006)

Swiss-Tech Utili-Key. I"ve never needed a wire stripper, fish scaler, awl, etc., but I frequently need flat and Philips-head screwdrivers, and I occasionally have a use for a super-slim blade.


----------



## carrot (Jul 29, 2006)

I have a Leatherman Micra on my keychain-- nothing else I've seen beats the Micra for utility and size. (I've got the Utili-Key too, which I like.)

But for full-size tools, I prefer the Gerbers because the grip doesn't hurt your hand when you squeeze it, unlike butterfly opening tools such as the Leatherman tools. I have a Leatherman Kick, and while I like the pliers themselves on the Leatherman, the handles get uncomfortable and all the tools come out when I just want one. Plus it's so much slower to use. My EDC is a Gerber MP 400 Compact Sport and I expect it to stay that way. On the other hand, I have to say the wire cutters on the Leatherman are stronger than that of the Gerber, and the pliers are a little longer, which I do like.

Still, Gerber for me.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jul 29, 2006)

kmc111 said:


> I'm quite fond of Leatherman. My current EDC is a Charge XTi plus a Victorinox Swisscard Lite. At work, I carry a new Wave and a Squirt EL. I also have a Squirt P4, and an original Wave. IMO the best currently available multi-tool is the Charge Ti. I used to think the XTi was better until I started to miss having scissors. I would buy one if I didn't know that a new model is coming out (see below). Some would consider the differences between it and the new Wave to not be worth the cost (they have the same set of implements). My Swisscard does have scissors so I'll be OK for now. The Swisscard serves as a nice backup / complimentary tool.
> 
> I can't wait for the Leatherman Charge TTi. It's going to be a combination of the Ti and XTi models, with an S30V clip-point knife (verified by Leatherman customer service). It will have the cutting hook and crmper from the XTi; and the same "inner" implements of the Ti - single large bit driver, small bit driver, can openener / bottle opener / wire stripper, 1/4" fixed-blade screwdriver, and scissors. It's coming out in January, along with the Charge AL and ALX - the replacements for the Ti and XTi, respectively. They will have aluminum instead of the titanium.


 
That's pretty hot stuff, maybe they'll take my suggestion for a tanto point for their next tool and G-10 scales too. I suggested aluminum last year a while back  . That S3OV would really be a big jump from 154CM.


----------



## mcmc (Jul 29, 2006)

I have 2 (original) leatherman waves around here - thought i lost the first, was bummed and bought another, and then turned out a friend had 'borrowed' it for an extended period =) turns out it's nice having two of them, though. one i keep in my camera bag, the other in its nylon sheath (w/ nite-ize 2aa minimag) ready to go when I need it for camping, worknights, etc.

The wave is so great - many tools, sharp knife - especially when I consider that I'm about to spend the same money used to buy a leatherman, on just a single knife! (mini-grip). Also, yes, both of mine rattle a bit when closed, but when open and the pliers are engaged, it's rock solid. I figured it was designed that way. Also love the one-hand open on the knife and saw...

On my keychain resides the best $25 i've spend in a while - the Leatherman Squirt P4. This one is the one w/ a pliers, which I find I use more than I would a scissors. I use it to bend things back in place, shape led leads for mods, crank nuts when I don't have a ratchet or wrench set (and I don't mind if I round the edges a bit), etc...and the blade is really sharp too. And the mini phillips is great for use around computers and other small electronics (it's small enough to be used for small phillips head screws too, if you're careful). I use it several times a week.


----------



## Any Cal. (Jul 30, 2006)

I currently carry a New Wave, but am often needing the multiple tools. I also carry a full size knife. I think if any person did not "need" the tools on a regular basis, they would be better off carrying one of the smaller PST's along with their favorite lightweight knife. Also, one hand opening does not matter if you have a seperate knife. Two things I have done for the flat bit holder on the New wave are these. Take a 2" #2 Phillips bit insert, and grind/file the end to fit the flat bit holder. This gives you a phillips with a little more reach. Then, get a high quality bit holder for a drill. File the end down. Now you can use any standard 1/4" bit inserts. Also, the weight and size differences between the older PST's and the newer Wave/Charges are more significant than they seem on paper.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've retired from using the *Leatherman Charge XTi* which I did enjoy using and so did the other fellows. I have also stopped using the *Leatherman KF4 Solar* after a short stint at work. Gave it to a co-worker.

It seems that I lean towards using more of the *Leatherman juice S2* and the *Victorinox SwissTool Spirit Plus*. The latter is quite impressive as a multi-tool with solid construction and lock-up! No regrets on this one. . .

Enjoy!


----------



## yuandrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Own a Charge Ti myself. Seems to come in handy every once in a while for many household jobs and I've even used the saw in some of my woodworking projects.

Used a micra and a supertool before which were owned by other people. The micra might be handy but it takes two steps to get to a knife blade unless you do what my uncle did with his and use one side of the scissors. He carrys a Charge Ti as well as his micra now.


----------



## BladeZealot (Jul 31, 2006)

Gerber Evolution is my EDC.


----------



## mcmc (Aug 2, 2006)

Thinking about getting the black Charge Ti - anyone have any of the black anodized leatherman tools and know how they hold up under use? Wonder if it's type II or type III...


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it's an oxide coating, not anodize, it's substantially weaker than anodize. 



mcmc said:


> Thinking about getting the black Charge Ti - anyone have any of the black anodized leatherman tools and know how they hold up under use? Wonder if it's type II or type III...


----------



## Blazer (Aug 2, 2006)

Recently moved my family/home. During the 3 days of moving 8 years worth of junk my Leatherman (New) Wave was indispensable. Used it for taking apart and putting back together furniture, opening packed boxes, etc.

By the end of the 3 days everyone knew I had it on me and were asking me for it every 5 min.

Love it.


----------



## Erasmus (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a Leatherman Charge Ti since a couple of years. I like it very much, no complaints about it. It's my first multitool, and I think I will keep it for a while.


----------



## cobra-ak (Aug 3, 2006)

At work Gerber Diesel w/o the bits


----------



## mcmc (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks dark messenger - ew. So if I take it camping and actually use the blades and the pliers, sounds like it won't be very 'tactical' looking after a short while, eh?


----------



## Rob M (Aug 11, 2006)

SOG Powerlock, every time. I have had two Gerbers, a Leatherman Wave, a Kershaw multi-lock and three SOGs, an original Power Plier (ten years old now but still good), a Power Lock, and another Power Lock (bought off E--bay and saved just as a spare) and I can say for certain that while flicking the pliers out of a Gerber one-handed looks cool (but actually adds very little in terms of practicality and makes the tools needlessly bulky), and while the Wave does look very neat and tidy, far and away the best tool is the SOG Powerlock. You can open and close a SOG Powerlock one handed, easily, it too has a lifetime guarantee like the Leatherman (It's also US made), you can add 1/4" square drive sockets without an adaptor, a small adaptor that you can get in any tool shop (I got a Britool one) will let you connect any 1/4" hexagon screwdriver bits. Also, some of the SOG tools lock out at a variety of angles to give you choices how you use them (long reach, more torque, or compact, for instance) you can hold the handles in a variety of ways for comfort, you can strip the tool down for cleaning, or replacing tools and blades, without any special tools. Individual tools are available as spares from SOG. Even the scissors are very good, easier to deploy than Leatherman scissors and much bigger than Gerber scissors.

It beats ALL the Gerber tools, even the 'Legend' 800 hands down. I owned one of these (Legend 800) but didn't rate it at all, it's stupidly bulky for the amount of tools it has, and not even that good, the fasteners that hold them together are rubbish soft steel, and the design of the pliers head is so bulky and big that they are very inconvenient to use, though the cutting inserts are a nice touch. They didn't make up for the needless bulk and the crap design of the pliers head though, and I had to do some adjustments with a Dremel to mine before they would cut wires cleanly anyway! Not impressed with the Gerber tools really, the designs are very poor though the quality is ok, nearly as good as Leatherman and SOG tools, but not quite. The knife blade is ok, the one-handed opening is nice to have, but if a knife is really important you should be carrying a seperate quality lock knife as well. The knives on most multi-tools are usually off to one side of the handle, like I say, if a knife is really important to your work, carry one in addition to your multi-tool. I was actually pretty disappointed with my Gerber Legend, I thought it would rival the SOG Powerlock but it doesn't, the design is rather poor, so poor that it seriously detracts from the useability of the tool, and the build quality is actually not as good as on the old Gerber 'flip-out' designs. I seriously cannot understand how anyone would recommend the 'Gerber Legend', though I had been using SOG tools for a long while when I got the Legend, the Legend doesn't compare well to the SOG Powerlock at all!

The Leatherman is slightly more compact and looks a little neater, but is much less easy to use and is more difficult to deploy (apart from the knives and saw you will need two hands to open up a wave). Leatherman use kakky five-pointed torx fasteners to hold the Wave together which means that stripping for cleaning, adjustment or replacement of tools is not an option.

I do carry my Leatherman Wave around the house, and if I'm going somewhere where the tool might easily get lost or dropped from a high place I take the gerber, but situations where I want a tool that will do pretty much anything, comfortably and easily, and having a dependable tool might be important, I take the SOG every time and leave the others behind. I have also looked at loads of multi-tools other than those that I own and have never seen one that I would swap my SOG for. It's just the best. 

I haven't actually handled a Leatherman Charge, but it's the same format as the Wave with locking tools and better handles, so I would still prefer the Powerlock!


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Aug 11, 2006)

Rob M said:


> I haven't actually handled a Leatherman Charge, but it's the same format as the Wave with locking tools and better handles, so I would still prefer the Powerlock!


 
Actually, charge also comes with a small bit set, clip and lanyard ring, and the knife is made of 154cm steel, which means the edge would hold much longer as well. Just thought you might want add that too.


----------



## Dandrop (Aug 11, 2006)

I EDC a leatherman Juice CS4. It is small, tough and pretty reliable. It hasn't failed me yet. Plus, you just never know when you are going to need a corkscrew!


----------



## PolishSumgai (Aug 11, 2006)

I used to carry a " Leatherguy" myself until I found a couple superior options ( based on 39 years as a fire fighter, police officer and bomb disposal ( EOD ) technician ). I have owned most every multi tool out there and abused them all ( that's why they have a lifetime warranty - sort of like driving a rental car ...... )* and the two best for the money are the Victorinox Swiss Army Knife SwissTool RS and the SOG Powerlock S60 - don't waste your money on anything else - " Leather Guy" can't come close to a SOG or Victorinox in performance and Warranty - in my opinion!!!

1. Victorinox SwissTool RS (Rescue and Survival). comes equipped with both scissors and belt cutter which replace the serrated blade and the metal file and can be life saving in a auto accident. Tools included are: Pliers, Screwdriver (2mm), Screwdriver (3mm), Wire Cutter, Screwdriver (5mm), Bottle Opener, Screwdriver (7.5 mm), Large Blade, Scissors, Seatbelt Cutter, Metal Saw, Wood Saw, Reamer/Punch, Phillips Screwdriver, Chisel/Scraper, Strong Crate Opener, Wire Bender, Wire Stripper, Wire Scraper, Can Opener, Ruler (9 inches), Ruler (230mm), Electrical Crimper, Lanyard Hole . The SwissTool RS has the same features as the original SwissTool with two additional features: seatbelt cutter and scissors - something every first responder needs. Made in Switzerland with a lifetime warranty ( USA warranty facility in CT ).Retail Price with nylon belt pouch is $100.

2. SOG Powerlock S60. This folding tool isn't new, a fact that speaks to its highly regarded Compound Leverage mechanism that generates twice the pressure and gripping power of lesser tools. To wit: this thing is the Jaws of multitools. Beyond strength, you'll love the pivoting handle covers that really do improve comfort and dexterity. All the essential tools are intricately positioned for deployment, including a quarter-inch drive socket, spring-loaded scissors, half-serrated knife blade, saw, several screwdrivers and Phillips-style model, wire cutters, file... and on and on. And for you showoffs out there, the PowerLock's ability to open with a quick flick of the wrist is undeniably cool. The PowerLock features removable, pivoting handle covers that improve the comfort profile for your hand. More pressure can now be exerted on those tough jobs! Like the rest of the family in the PowerPlier® series, the PowerLock can be opened and closed with a one-handed flip of the wrist. This is a basic requirement from SOG as so often one is holding wires or standing on a ladder and does not have both hands free. All tool components are easy to access and lock in the open position. The Phillips even locks in two open positions. With one of the simplest and safest locking devices ever engineered, just press the back of the lock and close the component into the handle. Included in the handles of this compact tool box is the first foldable 1/4" drive that will turn sockets or, with a standard adapter, any hex screwdriver tip. It will also turn heads! Scissors can be one of the most used tool components and we have answered that demand with foldable spring-loaded scissors that are extremely sharp. This patent pending marvel only has spring tension in the open position, an additional safety feature. Other components include: plier/gripper, wire cutter, crimper, double toothed wood saw, 1/2 serrated blade, 3-sided file, large screwdriver, Phillips screwdriver, 1/4" drive, awl, can opener/small screwdriver, bottle opener/med. screwdriver, scissors, rulers and lanyard ring. PowerLock also comes with a heavy-duty, dark leather pouch A standard issue with any SOG multipurpose tool is the advantage of hex bolt construction. This essential design element gives you the greatest versatility to clean and change tool components. Features all stainless steel construction and comes with a leather pouch, a Lifetime Guarantee and they are MADE IN THE USA. SOG PowerLock S60 Retail Price is $105.

I just ordered a Victorinox Spirit and am waiting it's arrival - looks like a possible "lighter" alternative to carry every day ( in a trouser pocket vs a belt sheath / pouch).

My EDC ( on my key ring ) is a Victorinox O/H Rescuer #54869.


----------



## Weylan (Aug 12, 2006)

I own a Spyderco Spyderwrench. It is really a knife with a pair of pliers really. It is a little heavy, fact that it has a wrench, pliers, hex wrench, and multi screw driver. I do enough computer work this is really nice for opening computer cases if I did not have the electric screw driver.


----------



## Ritch (Aug 12, 2006)

The Leatherman Micra is not only my EDC, it is my ESC! (Every Situtation Carry).
I also like the Schrade Tough Chip and from the bigger ones my Leatherman Wave, the older model.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 14, 2006)

With so many multi-tools on the market it can get a bit confusing choosing the ONE. I wanted one that was compact, not too heavy and had the most useful tools for the average user, so I went with the Leatherman Blast. It's not as expensive as some other models, but it's everything I could ever want from a pliers-tool. Being a Swiss Army fan for many years, I supplement the Leatherman Blast with a Wenger Handyman and a Victorinox Camper.


----------



## MSI (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a Leatherman Squirt S4 on my keychain, I use scissors all the time so it is very useful to have. I also have a Leatherman Juice S4 I bring with me for camping, this replaced my Leatherman Wave (old type) because it has all the functions I need while being half the weight of the Wave.


----------

